
How Cooperating Microbes Shaped Life on Earth - chablent
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-cooperating-microbes-shaped-life-on-earth/
======
candiodari
The fun thing is that when people mention the "grey goo" disaster. Well that
happened. Evolution "didn't progress" for 3 billion years. Then the oxygen
catastrophe made sure the grey goo was on the back foot for a few hundred
million years (ie. it accidentally almost completely destroyed itself. Whoops)

And the branch of life we're part of ... adapted faster to the new
circumstances.

------
vwcx
German writer Andreas Weber has a poetic, beautiful and nerdy book on the same
concept. Highly recommended as a way to expand beyond the technical concept of
microbial cooperation and think about the symbiosis that makes our lives
possible and wonderful. [https://www.chelseagreen.com/product/matter-and-
desire/](https://www.chelseagreen.com/product/matter-and-desire/)

------
codeulike
"None of your neurons know who you are, nor do they care." Daniel Dennett

